# Signed off work with Stress



## Onedaysomeday (Jun 13, 2012)

Has anyone been signed off work with the stress of TTC, IVF etc? 


I just have for two weeks after my latest IVF/PGD faliure, quite a relief to be honest as felt like I was juggling so much be nice to just do nothing and zone out, this is all I think about 24/7 and at work and I was worried I might crash if I went back to work as have had a nervous breakdown(not related to ttc) in the past and dont want to go down that road again...


----------



## rachel1972 (Jan 2, 2007)

i would like to be signed off at the moment i feel very stressed out worried i will end up with breakdown.  

take care.


----------



## Henlie (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi onedaysomeday and Rachel,

Hope you're both ok...?  Sending you both  

I know exactly how you feel... Working and doing ivf is like having two jobs, something has to give.  We've chosen not to tell anyone except parents that we're having treatment, so it's hard having to keep up a pretence that nothing's going on!

Last week, middle of 2ww, had complete meltdown at work and had to tell my boss what was going on!  My OTD is tomorrow, but already know its a BFN as AF has just arrived with avengence...

Getting back to being signed off, we're planning on getting straight back on the horse and going for round two of ivf ASAP, however I'm planning on asking my GP to be signed off for the 2ww, as it's just awful.  This is our first IVF, and I had no idea it could take you to some very dark places.  

Does your work offer any time off for fertility treatment?  I've just checked our policy at work and it's treated as an elective procedure, like cosmetic surgery....which means there's no paid for leave.

Onedaysomeday - I hope you have a restful couple of weeks  !

Henlie x


----------



## rachel1972 (Jan 2, 2007)

Henlie hope your gp is sympathetic and you get time of sorry to hear that it wasnt successful this time around.  I dont actually have a paid job but have a child with special needs and my husband is working away so its alot of stress but i really want to go for tx this summer.


----------



## Henlie (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi Rachel, 

It sounds as though you have a lot on your plate.  I hope you get to do your treatment ths summer and if so fingers crossed for you!

Henlie xx


----------



## rachel1972 (Jan 2, 2007)

thanks xx


----------

